# New Ride



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Been looking for a new motor for a while,now the wife will be looking and ferrying about the two grand children. I have always wanted to buy a 4x4 so thought this the perfect excuse to fulfill my gap in car ownership,which as been both busy and expensive over the years. We have looked all over dismissing cars as we went Disco for me,wife said oh that's far to big as was the Touareg. Audi next Q3 leaves me cold so much like the A3/1. We both agreed on the Q5 but 16 week wait put paid to that. We next called at Land Rover again still lusting after that Disco ended up ordering a five door Evoque 4 wheel drive 2.2 oil burnerPure TEch with a few goodies ie Panarama roof leather upgrade to name a few . I have to say the int finish is really first class just have to wait and see on the reliability front


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Nice - our choice was evoke or X3, we went BMW because we could get the car we wanted quicker. But both nice places to be 

Our RRS was faultless, and my mates has just been sold with 139k miles and that was also faultless.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice choice Hilly have one myself, best car I've ever purchased look forward to seeing you on the Evoque forums [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
There a few pictures of mine on this thread.
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=280030&start=30


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

barton TT said:


> Nice choice Hilly have one myself, best car I've ever purchased look forward to seeing you on the Evoque forums [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> There a few pictures of mine on this thread.
> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=280030&start=30


How is your Evoque shaping up generally


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Love it to bits had it 11 months now. can't fault it at all mine is a TD4 pure only done 6k miles around town mainly and average 40mpg.it replaced my freelander2 which was equally just as good. just don't want to drive my TT now.  enjoy yours i'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ian did you buy a TT accessory of me a while back


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Pick up the Evoque this morning, pics when I get back


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Ian did you buy a TT accessory of me a while back


Yes I bought your dash ring which are still on. Good luck with the Evoque pick up today ,you will love it


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Picked it up this morning a few pics


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice Paul,just a shame you didn't have the front fog lights fitting.apart from that colour and spec perfect. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Also are you planning to going to the Evoque 2nd birthday meet at Gaydon next Sunday. :?:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I am going to get the fogs fitted. We were stuck as we need a bigger car now, what with looking after grandkids etc so it would have meant waiting 8 weeks for another.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I think you will find Paul its not possible to after fit them.nobody on both Evoque forums i know have manage it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Oooooooh bling bling Paul, rather nice bud


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

More for the wife Gaz but I have to admit it drives brilliantly and I love it.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


>


Lovely car BUT that colour interior with Grandkids!!!!!!! Braver man than I !!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice Paul! 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Been looking for a new motor for a while,now the wife will be looking and ferrying about the two grand children. I have always wanted to buy a 4x4 so thought this the perfect excuse to fulfill my gap in car ownership,which as been both busy and expensive over the years. We have looked all over dismissing cars as we went Disco for me,wife said oh that's far to big as was the Touareg. Audi next Q3 leaves me cold so much like the A3/1. We both agreed on the Q5 but 16 week wait put paid to that. We next called at Land Rover again still lusting after that Disco ended up ordering a five door Evoque 4 wheel drive 2.2 oil burnerPure TEch with a few goodies ie Panarama roof leather upgrade to name a few . I have to say the int finish is really first class just have to wait and see on the reliability front


Very nice. Enjoy 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

jbell said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I know what you mean. We are going to buy the under baby seat covers to protect the seats. It is just the colour combo when you see it in the metal it's stunning.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Love the car, as Barton knows I have one on my shopping list. It is the only affordable car that really 'grabs me' at the moment and a worthy successor to my TT.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

YoungOldUn said:


> Love the car, as Barton knows I have one on my shopping list. It is the only affordable car that really 'grabs me' at the moment and a worthy successor to my TT.


You will not regret it. It's a brilliant all rounder .


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hilly10 said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


Oh Paul........that looks lovely m8, no green eyed monster here bud!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Gaz.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They do look great.

I was a bit unsure at first, but now I really like them.

Though it was interesting to see one completely kaput on Motorway cops last night.

All the electrics went and it broke down in the fast lane of the M62. They couldn't even push it out the way as the electronic handbrake wouldn't release.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes Kell I did watch that with interest ,they have had some electrical probs usually cured with a software update. I never thought I would have been buying one, but after a test drive and looking at the interior,which really is as good but looks so much better then any Audi I have owned,and for me to say that is testament to just how good the Evoque is.It really is up there with its bigger more expensive brothers. The drive is so good the only bug bear I find is that the auto box does hunt for ratios now and again. The auto box and diesel lump is straight out of the XF 2.2 so you get the rising gear selector which is really cool. All in all I am totally happy with it time will tell on the reliability front.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

12 months on I still get a big smile every time I drive mine, just love it no wonder the TT hardly gets used now.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Paul/barton TT - how you getting on with the Evoques? Still love them? Gotta love that interior on yours, Paul.

Seriously thinking of getting rid of the TTS and getting one of these - probably on a lease/PCP deal.

Which versions have you got exactly? I'm thinking go for the SD4 Pure Tech TECH. Never seen such a ludicrous number of versions though. 16 I think?

One thing - never had a diesel before and do very little mileage at the moment (maybe 6k miles a year). Is that still a no no with a diesel engine? How's that 9 speed auto box?

Also, any must have extras?

Sell the car to me fellas


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Woz I really love the car and it's a great cruiser on the motorway. The new 9 speed box as really sorted the MPG,talk is the diesels are doing 50 to the gall now. The new ones coming now have the adaptive driveline where they are not full time 4x4 so run 2 wheel drive with a new state of the art electric gizmo senses when 4 wheel drive is needed. If you are only doing 6K a year, get the petrol, pretty quick with 240 horses under the hood. The oil burner is nice and steady bit like me Woz. Must have options Panorama Roof spare wheel. The Pure Tech is pretty well kitted out. The std leather is alright but wish now I had gone for the Oxford. But be carefull as it soon mounts up and before you know where you are you are at 45k.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Pretty well agree with everything Paul says, the Evoque is a great motor nearly 21 months on I still love driving mine as much as the first day I had it. Mine is TD4 Pure as well a model they no longer make, I average around 38 mpg mainly in town driving and about 42 mpg on a long run which I'm happy with. As I told Richard MightyTT go and have a test drive you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

After 4 + months (I bought a fully loaded SD4 Dynamic Lux, 8 month old ex LR car with 10k miles) I love mine. With the 6 speed auto I can get mid 30's mpg on long runs driving "sensible quick" (new 9 speed is reportedly giving a massive improvement). Whilst not massively quick, under 70mph it is more than adequate and can give boy racers a surprise at the traffic lights. Handling is as good as my wife's A3 in normal mode and in Dynamic mode (mag suspension option) even better giving a "GTi" feel from a 4x4.

Go test drive one and make up your own mind, I have no regrets buying mine (although the 9 speed would have been nice) and can only think of one 4x4 I would rather have bought, however at £75k-ish the new RR Sport was too expensive!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot fellas - good to read that you're all happy with your Evoques. I've been skimming a couple of the forums and there's a fair bit of talk of rattles and squeaks and poor build quality but, as we know, people who are happy with their cars generally don't go on forums.

I will test drive a couple - need to see if the 150bhp diesel is enough, more likely go for the 190bhp or the petrol.

Stratstone have got a good PCP deal on which includes 5 years free servicing and free MOTs until 2024 (also transferable if you sell it) but the mileage limit is 6,000 per annum. I don't do much more than that at the moment but may do in the future so will probably look for a 10,000 per annum deal.

Thanks again - I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just remember Woz that the 150 bhp is only 2 wheel drive, might be an issue come winter. Hopefully this year


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Just remember Woz that the 150 bhp is only 2 wheel drive, might be an issue come winter. Hopefully this year


Oh yeah, cheers Paul - good point! Think I'd already decided 150bhp wouldn't be enough anyway - I do fancy the 190bhp diesel I have to say, just depends on whether it's worth it with low mileage at the moment.


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice, love it.


----------

